# Breeding issues



## LiL_hoyt (Feb 7, 2007)

Hello all,

I have a slight problem and I need some advice.

The past couple of weeks have been very stressful for both myself and my females.

I have a 90gal which holds the following: 1 5" Front, 1 4" julie dickfield, 1 3" Blk Ink Fin Calvus and then my Yellow labs 1 2.5" male, 2 3" females, 1 4.5" female, 2 1.75" unknown sex at this time.

My problem is My male Yellow has started to stess the smaller females out bad. I have re-arranged my tank 3 times and have been covering the tank with a blanket trying to calm him down. This last time I pulled all my rock out (60+lbs) and the male. Waited 8hrs and released him back into the tank. Everything was cool for 36+ hrs. Last night I came home to find one of the small females holding!!! Woohoo!!! But as soon as the light came on the male started chasing her around, and she ended up in the top of the tank. I have since been able to catch him and he is now hanging out in one of my nets till I figure out what to do. Once he was caught the females chilled out and went back to thier areas.

What do I do?

1st: go buy a breeder net/box and keep him in the 90gal until the females are back to 100% ( picked it up today incase )

2nd: I have a 10gal that I'm using as a grow out tank right now I have in it: 3 .75" Ink fins, 2 1"+ yellow labs. I could pull them out and place them in the big tank.( worried they might become food ) And place him in there till whenever.

3rd: Any of your Ideas

Again any advice would be great

Thank you

LiL_hoyt
Savannah, GA


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

I wonder if adding more hiding places would help. Cichlids do chase each other but if there are breaks in the line of sight and enough hiding places the less dominant fish will not be as stressed by the chasers. Also, if you have lots of hiding places you might see some fry survive in a community tank.


----------



## LiL_hoyt (Feb 7, 2007)

oops


----------



## LiL_hoyt (Feb 7, 2007)

I think that I have plenty of hiding spots. ( could be wrong ) It just seems that he is on a search and mate mission. Like I said I have 60lbs of lace rock in there. I have re-arranged it into several different ways, And each time he finds her or the other 2.5" female and sends them to the top of the tank. He leaves the Alpha female alone but I have seen them do the jig but no luck yet with her. I'll take a picture tonight of the tank and post it. Shouldn't be a problem getting more rock if needed, will have to get with the first lady on that.( that might be rough :roll: )

As far as leaving the fry in the tank... that was my plan. I'm going to take in my Front and Julie for trade. Basically all I want left in the tank is my Yellow Labs and Ink Fin Calvus.

LiL_hoyt


----------



## LiL_hoyt (Feb 7, 2007)

Yes no on Rock?

This is what I have done.. I pulled my two little Yellows out of my daughters 10gal. and replaced them with the male till I figure out things. The Calvus seem to be doing fine, any issues and back in the breeder net he goes :x . I would have taken a picture of the 10gal but the little one had to go to bed  . Plenty of tight spots in for them to get in an hide. 

When I do take in the Front and Julie in for trade. I will try to get either 2 female Yellows and another Ink fin or a few more Ink fins :thumb: and wait to see what the four unknown Yellows sex turns out. By that time my females should be at 100% and maybe a few fry. Just don't need no problems to come up with the 10gal and then back he goes.

Whatcha think?


----------



## LiL_hoyt (Feb 7, 2007)

I just seen where you are from.. Thats so cool. I have never been back there since I was 9 months old. Wow I have always wanted to visit there, just to see. Anyways, cool.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Wish I knew what to tell ya. I've got 3 red zebras. All 3 different sizes and I kinda think all males. The biggest one is giving the other two a hard time and trying to give everyone else in the tank a hard time too but the other two red zebras are the only ones afraid of him. I've got one of those breeder nets too and thinking about giving him a time out in it.


----------



## LiL_hoyt (Feb 7, 2007)

We all need a time out every now and then. :thumb:

I hope we find peace in our tanks.

I'll Let ya'll know what happens

LiL_hoyt


----------



## Cichlid Power (Oct 11, 2006)

Much more rock

More yellows

The tank is under stocked and increasing stocking levels will help disperse the aggression.


----------



## LiL_hoyt (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks CP

I'll talk the first lady into it :thumb:

Should be as easy as trying to net a fish. LOL

LiL_Hoyt


----------



## LiL_hoyt (Feb 7, 2007)

Got a few more pounds in the house ( she wasn't lookin and ain't said nothing ) Everyone is chillin' Momma is still holding 10days and they are looking much btter. Male is doing fine in the 10g The calvus in there are cool. So we will see what happens.

Thanks


----------



## Cichlid-Guy (Mar 31, 2008)

I'd say more rock, and a couple more female fish to spread out the aggression.


----------

